
Former Apple engineer fights iPhone giant for patent credit and denied cash - new_guy
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/28/apple_engineer_sues/
======
rasz
>he lost his original iPhone back in 2008. That inspired him, he says, to come
up with a way to locate a missing smartphone or computer.

See, this man right here invented CompuTrace, 3 years later. Oh, and he is
representing himself in court.

